# Lovely Lacey at Bath Time (picture)



## Acquistapace (Oct 1, 2007)

I remember Lacey's first bath so clearly. Lacey was very young when she came to me with a hurt foot, she moved in and we became roommates. One of the things we shared was the bathroom sink. I didn't know she wanted a bath, I was new at this. One day I was filling the sink basin to wash my dainties and in a quick second Lacey hopped in. She bobbed there like a duck and lifted a wing I guess for me to splash water under it, so I did. She poised pretty and waited for me to get my camara out, so I did. I was impressed with her calmness, a kitty cat would never let me do that, that's what I was more used to. After taking her picture and us playing around she was through. She walked over to the bed picked a sunny spot out and flip flopped on her side and called it a morning. I thought that was pretty neat and darn smart of her. On cold mornings after her bath she would let me dry her off with my hair dryer, under her wings and top of her head I would put a little pinch of baby powder. Lacey later gradulated to showers, but that's for another Lovely Lacey story. Thank You for listening, LInda and Lacey
I hope the picture came out.


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

Great story, but the pic(s) are invisible......


----------



## Acquistapace (Oct 1, 2007)

*Lovely Lacey*

Well lets see "ryannon" if I can make it visible. Linda


----------



## Acquistapace (Oct 1, 2007)

*Lovely Lacey*

I did it. Isn't she beautiful!!!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What stunning markings! Such a smart bird to keep those feathers sparkling! I know you miss her terribly!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Linda

Lacey was truly a beautiful bird. I know you miss her a lot. That is a great picture of her bathing.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

A VERY beautiful bird. It is a wonderful picture!

I hate asking, but did something happen to her?? If she has passed on then, I am VERY sorry for your loss. 

-Hilly


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

She is beautiful. I've just got to get Maggie a bathtub.


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Lacey is lovely! Her markings are beautiful!

Suzanna


----------



## Acquistapace (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes Hillybean, she passed away early this month. I'm finding that it helps me to post about her as if she were still here. That little girl loved me like I've never been loved before. I posted her passing in Hall of Love. I just want her back so badly so at times I will write about her. Linda


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

What a beautiful bird she was. Thank you for sharing her story with us. I know you miss her greatly.

Margaret


----------



## Cassiopeia (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you for sharing this with us. I know how much it hurts to lose a pet, and especially a bird you love. I just lost a pigeon I've had for years. Lacey's an incredibly beautiful bird. What a cool way to remember her.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Acquistapace said:


> Yes Hillybean, she passed away early this month. I'm finding that it helps me to post about her as if she were still here. That little girl loved me like I've never been loved before. I posted her passing in Hall of Love. I just want her back so badly so at times I will write about her. Linda


Linda, we lost our very favorite pigeon Frosty almost a year ago. We had raised her from 2 hours old and she was nearly 8 when she died. There is not a day that goes by that I don't think of her and miss her. Her daughter, ******, is my avatar.

Frosty's favorite seed was a blend made by Hartz for songbirds. I think she loved the rape seed in it. We would bring her in the house many afternoons and give her the seed all to herself even tho we had put it in her outdoor aviary. This seed automatically became "Frosty's Seed" even to labeling the cannister I stored it in that way. Every Wal-mart list had Frosty's seed on it. Recently, my husband asked me if I didn't think we should take off the label and start calling it what it was - I said absolutely not - it would always be Frosty's seed.

I can understand what you feel.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Acquistapace said:


> Yes Hillybean, she passed away early this month. I'm finding that it helps me to post about her as if she were still here. That little girl loved me like I've never been loved before. I posted her passing in Hall of Love. I just want her back so badly so at times I will write about her. Linda



I understand Linda. I am very sorry for your loss. 
They are such wonderful creatures, and we can do nothing but love them while we are companions to them.

Again, I am so very sorry  . She was so very beautiful.

-Hilly


----------



## Acquistapace (Oct 1, 2007)

*Shower Time*

Picture of Lacey drying off after her morning shower. As I stated earlier Lacey graduated from taking a bath in the sink basin to taking a shower with me. You know the old saying, "conserve water shower with a friend". 
She started flying on top of the shower rod and bobbing her head in curiosity like she wanted to hop down but not to sure of this. After some days go by I open the curtain a bit and she looks in and takes a step inside, gently I pick her up and hold her under the shower head talking to her the whole time, After a few days of this practice she would come in walk around get a little wet and leave. My showers were way to long for her. I think she liked the baths better, she could float & soak around and duck her head in the water. 
Thanks for listening, talk to you all later. Linda


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Indeed a beautiful bird...and beautiful memories.


----------



## Acquistapace (Oct 1, 2007)

*Lovely Lacey says your NEXT...*

This is a great picture of me and Lacey, will not so great of me cuz I Iook pretty groadie but as always Lacey looks Good. As you can see Lacey has just had a bath or shower I don't remember at this moment, she was always into clean and pretty. You tell me,what you think she is trying to say to me!!! I am still in my pjs and cowboy hat, I think she might be embrassed of me that I'm not showered and dressed yet, she was an early riser and I wasn't. Many times I would wake up because she was nibbling at my face, Lacey had free roam of our bedroom and any other part of our living quarters.
In my next Lovely Lacey stories I will tell you about the time Lacey, Hit me not once but TWICE!!!!! Thank You for listening, Linda


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Linda, what a beautiful photo of the two of you  Yes I think it helps you to talk about Lacey, I also understand how you feel. She is always in your heart now and her memory with us when you post photos.


----------



## ippychick (Sep 19, 2007)

Aaaaahh, Lacey taking a bath ~ HOW CUTE!! Ahhh! 

She's such a pretty little thing, and seems to have a sweet personality, too! 

Did her foot ever recover fully? You said she came to you with a hurt foot. 

And what is the baby powder for? I'm sure it does some magic ~ I just don't know what!  

Thanks for the pictures and story, they really brought a big smile on my face!

Ippychick


----------



## Acquistapace (Oct 1, 2007)

ippychick said:


> Aaaaahh, Lacey taking a bath ~ HOW CUTE!! Ahhh!
> 
> She's such a pretty little thing, and seems to have a sweet personality, too!
> 
> ...


Yes her left foot did recover but it left one of her toenails black, and after reviewing her pictures I notice that she holds that foot up to her body more often than her right foot. I was sitting on the porch swing one day and I heard a cry come from one of the pigeons flying above me, I look up and noticed her. She was actually screaming in pain, she circled around again and I kept an eye on her all day, her cry broke my heart. That night she perched on top of our roof and would not go into the pigeon houses that we have for the feral pigeons that live here, our pratice is to close the cages up during the night to keep them safe from the night predators. I worried all night that a night owl would get her. With a flashlight and ladder in hand I tried to coach her to me. That didn't work she just would walk to one side of the roof to the other, we didn't know each other at that time. Morning came and I was happy to see that she survived the night. That day she discoved the bird house that Mom had built on the pump house and she went into it. The opening of the bird house looked right into my bedroom window and we spent the whole day looking at each other, I knew in my heart that she wanted to come in, she kept looking at me like, help me. Later that day she flew into the main pigeon house and Donna my sister was able to catch her so we could examine her. Nothing looked broken or torn she looked ok. I claimed her right away because I have always felted she cryed out to me. We were for meant for each other, as for the baby powder I would put on her, she was after all, my little Baby. Thanks for listening Linda


----------



## ippychick (Sep 19, 2007)

Acquistapace said:


> Yes her left foot did recover but it left one of her toenails black, and after reviewing her pictures I notice that she holds that foot up to her body more often than her right foot. I was sitting on the porch swing one day and I heard a cry come from one of the pigeons flying above me, I look up and noticed her.....


Hi Linda, 

Ah, such a touching and beautiful story ~ thank you for sharing it with me. Really, I'm so touched by it. 

And yes, she did come to You ~ you were meant to be. That's so beautiful. 

Something similar happened with my bird; I had gone to another town by train. I had about 20 minutes time to catch the train back home, when I suddenly saw this young baby pigeon on the ground; it couldn't walk, fly or even stand on her own two feet! She looked me straight into my eyes, it was an instant connection. Just two days earlier I had said to my partner how much I wished to find and raise a bird ~ I said it as an animal lover who was feeling desperate living without any animals around. 

So, that's how my baby came into my life ~ for the first time in my life I really felt I had a little baby to take care of! Also she had problems with her feet, but they have improved a lot by now. 

The baby powder ~ aaw, that's just too cute!! 

Ps. I still can't stop smiling when I look at that bathing picture!


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Beautiful stories! Same thing happened to me with my first pigeon I kept as a pet for 15 years, a long time ago, and Tigeon who stays in the house since 3 years now. Pigeons seem to find just the right person at the right time to take care of them  

Suzanne


----------



## Acquistapace (Oct 1, 2007)

*Lacey hit me,not once, but twice!*

It is so amazing to me how human like pigeons become when they live with you. I have witnessed Lacey's emotional behavior when she was pleased with me or mad at me. Most of the time Lacey's attitude for me was loving, she would tickle me lightly on my neck or between my knuckles which I always felt were kisses. If she was really mad at me she would blind side me.

I found this out when I came home very late or perhaps very early the next morning.

As I came through the sliding glass door I saw Lacey sitting on the dresser that I kept next to the door. She was waiting for me. 

As I walked past her I felt a thump. O.K. I thought, My judgement is a little impaired, keeping that in mind I'll be careful next time and give myself a little extra room so as not to walk into it again.

A few minutes later I need to pass by the dresser, and I got thumped again. I know it's not me this time. I turn and look at Lacey, she had her wing straight out at me. She had hit me, for the second time. There was this look in her eye and I knew she was pissed at me. I had let her down. She stayed mad at me for a couple of days. A lesson to be learned!!!

In July of 2005, My sister Coby was diagnosed with cancer. She and my other sister Donna live in Sebastopol, Calif. They asked me to help take care of Coby which of course I did but that meant leaving Lacey at home. I would be gone for months at a time, when I took breaks and came back home for short periods, Lacey would be happy to see me but it would always take 2 to 3 days before she would stop being mad at me. My Mom would take execellent care of Lacey during my absent. 

The picture that I have attached is not of the time she hit me but the poise and look in her eye is the same. Thank you for listening, Linda


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Very interesting! I noticed too that my pigeon is more "distant" when I have to be absent for a more longer period of time then usual. Like he is saying "Well you were gone, I took distance and made my own business alone". But he will be very affectionate after the reconciliation!  (I hope my English makes sens... I'm a little bit rusty)  

Suzanne


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Poulette said:


> Very interesting! I noticed too that my pigeon is more "distant" when I have to be absent for a more longer period of time then usual. Like he is saying "Well you were gone, I took distance and made my own business alone". But he will be very affectionate after the reconciliation!  (I hope my English makes sens... I'm a little bit rusty)
> 
> Suzanne


Your English is JUST fine, Suzanne! No worries!

Yes, Squeaks does the same thing and I think many owners/mates who are close to their pijies find the same thing happening.

Of course, in my case, there are times when Squeaks just wants to _remind_ me that HE is the BOSS!   

Shi


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Shi, thanks!

You are so right!  Like we have to oblige! And I love to tell my Tigeon that HE is really THE boss  

Suzanne


----------



## *ADRIAN* (Jun 3, 2005)

Marvelous markings


----------



## Acquistapace (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank You *ADRIAN* I think so too. LInda


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You are fortunate to have such wonderful pictures. I can tell that she was just a love.


----------



## Acquistapace (Oct 1, 2007)

*Looking for a title.*

A lot of you that have read my posting about Lovely Lacey know that I am heart broken about Lacey's passing. I have come to believe that sometimes in life something special comes into our lives, ONCE. In my case I feel that was Lacey. Their will be others after her but in my heart there will only be her for me and me for her. My point, is, after I took her to the "bird Vet" and they could not save her, I wanted to be a bird veterian. I wanted to learn how to save others, but I know, knowing me I don't have the years to spend on the education. So in another retrospec my Mom, Marion Springer, and I have decided to write a book on our featherd friends. Bewteen the two of us we have over 40 years of stories to tell. But it is because of Lacey's Love that we decided to write a book. If you have any ideas for a book title please let me know. The book will be dedicated to Lacey. Thank You for listening. Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

A book would be lovely .. there is a wonderful lady who is a member here that resides in Australia .. she has written a book or two that have been published. I would strongly suggest that you contact her not only for advice about the book part but just to speak to someone who can and will understand your loss and your love of your bird. Her name is Susan and her username here is theAussie .. 

Terry


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't have any suggestion for a title but I can tell just from reading your posts about Lacey that the book would truly be a wonderful read. Your feelings about Lacey and her personality really come through in your stories


----------



## Acquistapace (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank You TA Whatley for the info. I will make contact with Susan.


----------



## Acquistapace (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank You Dezirrae, I love talking about Lacey and I have a nice collection of pictures of her, it will be a hard decision to pick out only a few for the book. My Mom Marion Springer will have a lot of stories to share in the book, of resusing, hand raising, hand feeding, making cages, keeping them cozy warm and etc. She has been saving birds all my life. She even had a starling, named UltraLite, that would ride in the car as she drove home from a busy day at the office. Once, he flew out of the window and came right back at the next stop. Thanks for listening, LInda


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

*G'day from Australia*

Lacey was indeed *a very beautiful bird*. My name is Susan Macauley and I live in Tasmania Australia. A VERY beautiful place. I believe I understand your feelings on what it is like when you lose that pet that you were so very closely bonded to. I experienced this myself just 6 weeks ago. My giant poodle who had stayed at my side, day and night, for 12 years, helping me when I was very ill, even helping me back to bed when I fell, or fainted (I have serious medical issues) - passed away. Also, I had a talking and performing Lorikeet who rode my shoulder and performed for children in schools, old folk homes, even business meetings, she could say over 60 phrases - and when she died after 7 years, suddenly, I also felt her absence so much. 

I write funny poetry about Australian Animals. My last book *featured these 2 most special pets and I feel that they live on*, now, because whenever a child (or adult) receives my book, or a child borrows it from the Library and the cartoons of them bring them a smile, I feel that they are still with me and still, doing what they did best.

Please do feel free to contact me if you would like to. I self published both of my books. I would be happy to give you some tips on doing this if you are interested or if you just want someone to talk to, well.........I'm pretty much on the pc most days.

You can drop me a PM anytimes. Thank you for sharing Lacey. 
with love and light

susan in Tasmania. xxxx


----------



## Acquistapace (Oct 1, 2007)

*Hi Susan*

Thank You for introducting yourself. TAWhatley posted that you are a good person to contact regrading writing and self publishing a book on our fine feather friends. I will keep you informed when the writing begins.

I call Home, in the high desert of southen calif. During the summer it is Hot and barren and during the winter it is Cold and barren. 

Iam sorry to hear about the loss of your loved pets. I feel your hurt.
Your health doesn't sound go good, I hope it is something you can beat.

I'll keep in touch. Linda


----------



## Acquistapace (Oct 1, 2007)

*What's your birds favorite people food?*

I would love to hear your birds favorite peoples food.

"Top Ramen" was Lovely Laceys favorite people food. She loved the juice, she would suck it up like drawing through a straw. The minute she would smell it she would hop right into the bowl,feet and all. Needless to say after the first time we didn't share bowls.

Attached photo of a satisfied look on her face. Linda


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I had two peach-faced lovebirds that occasionally indulged in people food. Schroeder's favorite was dill pickles. Lucy didn't like them as much but would eat them because he did. I tried fooling them with grapes and other green things like green beans but nope, they were smarter and couldn't be tricked. Dill pickles were a rare treat for us because I didn't want them to get too much salt. They also would take baths in my iced tea (no ice) but never in clear water. They liked plain soda crackers, rice krispies, shredded wheat, but a particular favorite was people toes  . Schroeder was especially fond of chasing me when I had bare feet.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

My Walley, a cockteil, likes ANY kind of cereal. He especially likes fruit loops. My husband will let him pick out the color he wants and he usually goes for the blue ones. He also like LIFE cereal, but only if it's soggy from being in milk. He loves crackers and toast but not bread and he likes broccoli and carrots.


----------



## Acquistapace (Oct 1, 2007)

*Photo of Lacey taking a bow.*

It's been sometime since I posted any Lovely Lacey stories.
That makes me feel bad like I'm forgetting her but, I'm not.
I've been busy around my place preparing for the winter. In the high desert where I live the winters can be very bruttal.
So to speak, I've been buttoning down the hatch. 

Next week I will go to Northern Calif for a month. My sister lives in Sebastopol and my daughter and her husband live nearby in Santa Rosa.
I'm looking forward to seeing everyone.

When I return I will continue with more Lovely Lacey's stories. 
I have attached a photo of Lacey bowing out for now.
I hope it puts a giggle in your heart. 
Thank you for listening, Linda


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Linda,

Thank you....we will be waiting for your return, and more pictures of beautiful Lacey.


----------

